# Tycoon rollerball



## Tclem (Mar 26, 2014)

Tycoon rollerball screw on cap. Buckeye burl dyed yellow. I like the feel of this pen

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 26, 2014)

Nicely done Tony !! The machine just keeps marching on ! Interesting dye color, but it matches well !


----------



## Tclem (Mar 26, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Nicely done Tony !! The machine just keeps marching on ! Interesting dye color, but it matches well !


The machine is wore out. Thanks though. Lol. Starting to learn to match wood to components


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 27, 2014)

Very nice. Wood and hardware are a good combo.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BarbS (Mar 27, 2014)

I love the yellow dye on the buckeye burl. The Tycoon is a great kit, more sleek than many. This one is wonderful. Good job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 27, 2014)

Great Form, Fit and Finish with a nice choice of components and plating to show off a great looking piece of timber.
Well done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

